# Kirby's Great Escape (or not so great!)



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

I was on the computer (as usual) and Kirby was sleeping on the chair next to me, once more as usual. It was just our daily routine. My mum had taken my brother out swimming, but left the clothes outside to dry, and asked me to bring them in later. So when I had a spare minute, I left the computer desk and went into the garden through our conservatory door, and started taking the washing down. When I was finished, I stepped back inside and locked the door and put the washing on a chair. I was back in my chair within five minutes of leaving it, but something didn't seem right. All of a sudden, I noticed Kirby wasn't there. This was odd, I remember thinking, he usually follows me wherever I go...
Suddenly, I realised I'd left the conservatory door open while I'd been outside, and Kirby must have followed me! I never usually let him outside as when we bought him the breeder made us sign a contract keeping him in, but whenever he got the slightest chance he'd take it (usually with either me or my mum keeping a close eye on him). I called around the house at first, hoping he'd come out of wherever he was hiding and greet me with him usual meow, but I searched in vain. I then knew he must have escaped outside, there was no other reason for him not to come when called, or in fact, for him not to be following me around anyway! I ran outside hoping he hadn't gone far (by this time it was about 10 minutes after I'd first got the fatal phone call). I called out his name, and searched all through the trees and hedges lining the sides of my garden, and finally, thankfully, I saw a patch of white between the green. I called out his name, but he seemed oblivious to the fact I was alive, and carried out making his way deeper into the hedge. I didn't want to chase him, incase I scared him out of my garden, or deeper into the vegetation, but all this time I knew I had to get him inside before my mum came home. I sat and waited patiently, begging he'd come a bit closer. I finally got my chance, when he left the current bush he was exploring and made his way to another. I grabbed him as fast as possible and whisked him inside and locked the door. 

I know the story may not seem much compared to what alot of people go through, but I was so scared when I realized there may be a chance I'd never see him again. Cats are known to come back home, but what if he didn't? What if someone stole him, what if he got attacked, what if he couldn't find his way back home, what if he didn't want to? I felt so scared and sad at the thought of losing him, and I am so glad that he is back inside where he should be.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You must have been terrified. I know I would be. I'm glad you caught him!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Trust me, I was! I am really glad I've got him back, but I think that's it's a good thing I've had this experience now, I'll always be more careful from now on about leaving the door open, this time I was lucky but next time I may not be!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I understand how scary it can be ... my cat actually shredded a screen at night and escaped. Once I lost him for over 24 hours. It's very scary, because you can't know when they'll come back. Lucky you found him right away and he's safe back at home!


----------

